

Ask HN: Who are you on Twitter? - quizbiz

On a side note: Who has actually made a strong lead or otherwise formed a strong connection through Twitter?
======
nreece
@VoidMonk

More:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=134808>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=480171>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=145204>

------
ErrantX
@errantx

Ive yet to make strong connections with Twitter. Or rather I have made
connections and thern taken them to other media.

------
davidw
@davidnwelton - this question has been asked before, too.

"Twitter - the CB radio of Web 2.0" - over'n'out, good buddy.

------
rscott
@rscott

I'm not sure that it's really good at "strong" connections, but it is good for
a quick word to someone.

------
csomar
@omarabid

I made around 20,000 followers in 2 months, but more than 7,000 of them now
quit twitter!!

------
nailer
Misread that as 'Why are you on Twitter'.

------
helium
@michael_erasmus

------
quizbiz
@Quizbiz

------
brl
@bleidl

------
aitoehigie
@pystar

